# Tango - Jitterbug's buckling: New photo



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Surprise, surprise... it's been that kind of week. :wink: 

This morning, Jitterbug kidded with a really cute, single buckling. Mama and baby are doing well now that she's finally standing still long enough to let him nurse.


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Maple Hill Farm Tango - Jitterbug's buckling*

Awww, he is adorable. It looks like he has pretty darn close to his dam's head marking too. What a cute little mini-me! :greengrin:

Tracy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Maple Hill Farm Tango - Jitterbug's buckling*

Congrats...so adorable.... :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Maple Hill Farm Tango - Jitterbug's buckling*

Awwww  He's a little guy! And yep... he looks like his mama!

Has her udder improved this time? With singles it's hard to try and keep them going on both sides to be even...I've had a few singles here and what I've done was to milk mom once a day and get the kid to nurse both sides. It does work :wink:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Hill Farm Tango - Jitterbug's buckling*

Congrats!! He is a cutie!!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Maple Hill Farm Tango - Jitterbug's buckling*

Aww so cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Maple Hill Farm Tango - Jitterbug's buckling*

awww how cute! I love that he has the white on his head like his mama!!!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Maple Hill Farm Tango - Jitterbug's buckling*

Thanks, everyone! He's definitely a mini-me of his mama (except with brown eyes - Jitterbug's eyes are blue). The funny thing is how much he looks like his half-sister, Pandora (Vega's doeling). So far, Jitterbug's udder is staying even. I went ahead and milked her this morning after making sure he got his fill, and it looks like he's the only single I have who is actually drinking from both sides. Vega's doeling and Oh'Seven's buckling are only drinking from one side, so I'm trying to even out their dams' udders by following Liz's advice (thanks, Liz!). I'll also be watching Jitterbug's udder carefully and doing what I can to keep encouraging the little guy to drink from both sides.

It's been a singles kinda year around here. Any ideas from anyone out there as to why??? Everyone gets plenty of nutritional variety, and we add both Clovite vitamins and kelp to the grain ration. Mineral is free choice and changed frequently, and we put apple cider vinegar in all of the waterers. Anything else I should be doing to boost fertility?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tango - Jitterbug's buckling: New question...*

To boost fertility right before you breed (like 2-4 weeks before) start upping their feed. This is called a flush and encourages them to release more eggs.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Tango - Jitterbug's buckling: New photos*

Here are a couple of new pictures of Tango. Terrible weather here today (first flooding,now snow showers...), but everyone still seems to be doing fine.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

How adorable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

awww! so sweet! sorry you're having only singles. i don't know how to help that.


----------

